# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  تسمية الاولاد بالإسماء المركبة

## حمدان الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
رزقت قبل خمسة أيام بطفل سليما معافا ولله الحمد والمنة سميته على بركة الله : محمد إبراهيم ،،فانكر عليا أحد الإخوة بان الأسماء المركبة جاء النهي فيها او انها محدثة -شيء من هذا القبيل-ووجهني لكتاب للشيخ بكر بو زيد-رحمه الله- الذي يحرم هذه الأسماء المركبة 
أرجوا من طلبة العلم توضيح هذه المسألة وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بورك في الموهوب وشكرت الواهب ورزقت بره وبلغ أشده. 
اللهم اجعله من حماة التوحيد وحملة العلم.
وجعله الله قرة عين لك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بالنسبة لكلام الشيخ بكر رحمه الله على "الكراهة" وليس "التحريم".
قال الشيخ بكر في معجم المناهي: 
وتُكرهُ التسميةُ بالأسماءِ المركَّبِةِ ؛ مثل : محمَّد أحمد ، محمد سعيد ، فأحمد مثلاً هو الاسم ، ومحمدُ للتبرُّك ..... وهكذا .
وهي مدعاةٌ إلى الاشتباهِ والالْتباسِ ، ولذا لم تكُنْ معروفةً في هدْيِ السَّلف ، وهي مِن تسمياتِ القُرونِ المُتأخِّرةِ ؛ كما سبقتِ الإشارةُ إليه . انتهى كلام الشيخ بكر.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

وينظر:
http://www.islamweb.net/VER2/Fatwa/S...Option=FatwaId
http://ibn-jebreen.com/ftawa.php?vie...99&parent=3107

----------


## الأثري الفراتي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

> وينظر:
> http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/fatwa/s...option=fatwaid
> http://ibn-jebreen.com/ftawa.php?vie...99&parent=3107


حفظك الله أخي عبد الله ،والله أسأل  أن تكون من حماة الدين

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> حفظك الله أخي عبد الله ،والله أسأل  أن تكون من حماة الدين


آمين...
وإياكم أخي الكريم...

----------

